# I am not happy



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Old fart.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

iif you are 55 or over, you're it. and I know you are lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> I just received a letter from Time Magazine, that starts out
> 
> "As a senior citizen you are qualified for a discount subscription"
> 
> F**K THEM, senior citizen my butt.


LOL--- I got a good chuckle-- welcome to the club. I got my cane all picked out

I like this one cause the head looks like a hammer


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Putting this under workplace safety might be a point in their column:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Hey Brian if it makes you feel better my wife (34) gets AARP stuff all the time, and yes I love to rag her about it I mean it's this AARP envelope with her name on it but the type is huge, I don't know if they do that on purpose though :laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Condolences. No use denying it. You're a senior citizen!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Condolences. No use denying it. You're a senior citizen!!


Why don't you just rub it in a little ...:laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Think DISCOUNTS:laughing:
Use as much as I can get.:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

there's nothing quite like being stalked by predator companies and orginizations that are _aware_ of one's personal info

~CS~


----------



## electriciansandy (Nov 17, 2011)

niteshift said:


> Think DISCOUNTS:laughing:
> Use as much as I can get.:thumbup:


Totally! Use them up as much as possible... now that you can actually read.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gettin old sucks.

I was out riding my bike today and rode past an old folks home. Saw a few old folks in their wheelchairs sitting out front, probably the highlight of their day. Really took the wind out of my sail knowing thats what I get to look forward to.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> LOL--- I got a good chuckle-- welcome to the club. I got my cane all picked out












:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

electriciansandy said:


> Totally! Use them up as much as possible... now that you can actually read.


:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> gettin old sucks.
> 
> I was out riding my bike today and rode past an old folks home. Saw a few old folks in their wheelchairs sitting out front, probably the highlight of their day. Really took the wind out of my sail knowing thats what I get to look forward to.


 Not happy places to be thats for sure.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

*"I am not happy"*

*So Brian, which dwarf are you then? :thumbup:*


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> gettin old sucks.
> 
> I was out riding my bike today and rode past an old folks home. Saw a few old folks in their wheelchairs sitting out front, probably the highlight of their day. Really took the wind out of my sail knowing thats what I get to look forward to.


 
There is always the Vincent Saint Thomas Bridge :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> There is always the Vincent Saint Thomas Bridge :whistling2:


Sorry dude that is in very poor taste.


----------

